# Handyempfehlung für PWM und OLED Display-Geplagten



## Faxe007 (27. August 2020)

Ich möchte mir ein schönes neues Mittel- oder Oberklasse Handy kaufen. 
Zu meinem Schrecken musste ich feststellen, dass alle Mittel- bis Oberklasse Modelle mittlerweile mit OLED Panelen ausgestattet sind aber mit denen komme ich überhaupt nicht klar. Mir wird ganz dudelig wenn ich darauf Schrift lesen will und kann irgendwie die Buchstaben nicht recht fokussieren. Derzeit hingegen habe ich ein LG G7 - tolles Ding mit einem wundervollen IPS Panel....

Ein Grund ist bestimmt die Helligkeitsregulierung per PWM die bei OLEDs besonders aggressiv betrieben wird. Einige Hersteller bieten mittlerweile eine DC statt PWM Option an (z.B. Oppo oder Xiaomi), ich dachte zunächst das wäre die Lösung und habe das im Markt um die Ecke getestet. Tatsächlich empfinde ich mit DC die OLED Panele schon einmal deutlich augenfreundlicher (Farbraum habe ich auch auf einen "gräulicheren" wenig quitschiegen umgestellt). Aber es stört mich immer noch was, das hängt irgendwie mit den starken Kontrasten um die Buchstaben (vor allem schwarz auf weiß) und deren Farbsäumen zusammen. Im Anhang ein Foto: an den oberen Buchstabenrändern erscheint der Buchstabe rötlich unten grünlich (und nein es liegt nicht an Kameralinsenaberationen). Das kann ich bei meinem derzeitigen IPS Telefon fast gar nicht ausmachen. Vielleicht liegt es an der Pentile Matrix? 

Wie kann ich herausfinden in welchem Handy Modell welches Display (mit welcher Technik, Matrix und PWM bei welcher Helligkeit verbaut ist?)
Oder hat jemand das selbe Problem und eine Lösung/Empfehlung für ein Smartphone mit einem Augen-angenehmen Panel?


PS: Ich weiß OLED Panele haben ihre spezifischen Vorteile und ich freue mich wenn sich jemand über einen supi Schwarzwert freuen kann, aber für micht ist das halt nichts sonderlich Tolles.
PPS: Am schlimmsten finde ich leider die Samsung Panele - schade denn die haben ja sonst viele schöne Modelle.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. August 2020)

Junge, mußt Du gute Augen haben!
Bei meinem Samsung Galaxy J7 2016 muß ich die Schrift bis zu den Pixeln vergrößern, um den Effekt feststellen zu können.



Faxe007 schrieb:


> Mir wird ganz dudelig wenn ich darauf Schrift lesen will und kann irgendwie die Buchstaben nicht recht fokussieren.


 Geh mal zum Optiker und lasse die Augen vermessen.
Bei mir war das auch so, bis ich meine Brille bekam.



Faxe007 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich herausfinden in welchem Handy Modell welches Display (mit welcher Technik, Matrix und PWM bei welcher Helligkeit verbaut ist?)


 Mit einer Suchmaschine:
Handys ohne Vertrag Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Faxe007 (28. August 2020)

Zunächst mal danke für die Antwort. 
Ich habe jetzt einen Blindtest gemacht und im lokalen Elektromarkt 20 Handydisplay ausprobiert, ohne vorher auf technische Daten zu schielen natürlich, und für mich bewertet wie stark diese nervigen Farbsäume um die Schriften sind.

Dabei haben sich zwei klare Ergebnisse herauskristallisiert:

- Mein Favorit nach Display ist das iPhone Xr mit IPS Display ohne PWM.
- Was die OLED Panels angeht habe ich von den Panels die auf meiner Liste weit oben stehen die technischen Daten im Gegensatz zu den Panels die weit unten stehen recherchiert und eine erstaunliche Entdeckung gemacht. Alle, die mir besser gefallen sind echte RGB Panele, d.h. haben also einen roten und einen blauen Pixel pro grünem Pixel. Alle Pentile Matrizen (in welchen Variationen auch immer je ein roter bzw. ein blauer "fehlt") gehen für mich gar nicht. Bei notebookcheck gibt es ganz schöne Tests dazu, da sehen dann die Bilder so aus: https://www.notebookcheck.com/filea.../Mi_Note_10_Pro/WIN_20200115_19_13_45_Pro.jpg


Der Blindtest hat also überraschend klare Ergebnisse gebracht, zu guter letzt auch, dass nicht ich die Brille brauche 


PS: Geizhals nutze ich für die meisten Dinge sehr gerne zum Recherchieren. Leider hilft das hier nicht. Weder Matrix-Typ noch PWM oder PWM Frequenz lassen sich auswählen (oder sind vermerkt).


----------

